# Joining



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Most locals you will have to take their j-man test, wich usually consists of written portion and hands on portion.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Also you may have to drop the contractors licence.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

At your age I am thinking they wont talke you in. No country for old men.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

well you certainly have enough experiance but you would have to test out as a journeyman. otherwise I doubt they will throw you in.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Also you may have to drop the contractors licence.


 
Why would he have to do this?


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

rewire said:


> At your age I am thinking they wont talke you in. No country for old men.


I know quite a few young ones that are too weak to carry my tool bag. I might be old, but I can still put in a good days work.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Here you could get in no issues, assuming there is work.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Why would he have to do this?


 Our locals inside agreement states that no worker shall contract for electrical work while he is a member of the local. He may be able to hold the license, but wont be able to utilize it as a member.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> I know quite a few young ones that are too weak to carry my tool bag. I might be old, but I can still put in a good days work.


 I am like Todd from the old Kurt Russell movie "soldier"


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

lectricboy said:


> I have been in the electrical trade for almost 31 years. I am experianced in industrial, commercial, and some residential work. I hold a Kentucky contractors and master electrician's license. What would be involved if I wanted to join the I.E.B.W.? They surely wouldn't make me apprentice at my age would they?


There is no reason for you not to be taken in as a member under article 20
http://www.ibewminuteman.net/ibew_constitution/article-20.php

Front page, see "objects"
http://www.ibewminuteman.net/ibew_constitution/


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

rewire said:


> I am like Todd from the old Kurt Russell movie "soldier"


 
So, are saying I'm obsolete?


----------

